# Full vs Partial - Help!



## CLynn (7 mo ago)

I’m scheduled for surgery the end of July. I have nodules on both sides, but only left side biopsy was cancer, papillary. The endo recommended a total and the ENT surgeon is leaving it up to me! I’ve read so much my head hurts. I just don’t know which way to go. I’m reading that managing the meds after a total is a nightmare. I’m already overweight, I can’t afford more weight gain. I’m exhausted now, I can’t imagine how bad this will be. I’ve already questioned the ENT about how he (who says he will manage the meds after) makes his decision on dosage. He stated very clearly that he only uses the TSH and nothing else. I know from my reading, that isn’t sufficient. Any input, your experiences, would be so very appreciated at this point. Thank you.


----------

